# Studying medicine with IBS



## soothe.mysoul (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi!

First of all, sorry for mistakes - English isn't my native language.

I joined this forum in the hope that I will find someone who is dealing with similar issues like me. Long hours studying, being placed in uncomfortable and stressful positions all the time... So, is there anyone studying medicine or planning to do so?

Well, I knew that it won't be easy but I believed in myself and thought that I can do this. I've never liked choosing easy pathways. However, sometimes I feel that it's stupid thing to do but I'm who I'm.

I suffer from IBS-D from 15 years old. Now I'm third year med student challenging myself every day. Anatomy books are waiting for me now, so I'll be laconic this time. I'm waiting for your responds!


----------



## hope23 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi! I also plan to study medicine and I do have quite a lot of worries about the challenges I will face since I have IBS-D. I can't really empathize with your experiences yet since I am still in undergrad (graduating next month, taking a gap year, and hoping to matriculate in 2015). Its comforting to hear that you've made it so far, it makes me think that it is possible to still follow my dream even with this condition. Since it is something that people don't really talk about, I wonder how many people do make it through professional school with IBS, and how they do it.

For me personally, I worry most about how to deal when doing rotations. Long hours, lots of stress, not sure what to do if you have a flare up in that situation. If you don't mind my asking, how do you cope with it? Are you upfront with your peers, professors, etc. about your situation? I wonder how much disclosure is appropriate. I would love to hear any insights you have, since it is awesome that you have made it so far in such a challenging field, and with IBS. I hope to be able to do the same in my future!!


----------

